# Boots packing out...any solution?



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I bought a pair of DC Judge Boa boots a few months back. I got size 11 but probably should've got 10.5 but the store didn't have them. They were a great deal so I got them. I know I know I shouldn't have done that and I broke a major rule. Yes I know but it was either buy these or use my 15 yr old boots so I got these. They fit fine at first but they are starting to pack out and feel a little loose. I'm wondering what I should do. I have heard people say wear 2 pairs of socks but others say that is stupid. I know you can get in-soles to help, also I heard something called heel wedge. Just not sure which of these solutions would be best.


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

I would try an insole like superfeet over top the pos foam insert in there now. Many stores that sell superfeet will have demos which are pre cut that you can just pop in to see how they fit. 

Or a shim, which is usually a thin piece of high density foam to slip under the insert in the boot to take up some volume. Some shoe stores will have these, probably for free.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Fuck it. I went out at lunch and got these in size 10. I always wanted these boots so it all worked out. Plus they were $100 off at local shop. YAY! :jumping1:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

There ya go. Can't do much to fix boots that are simply too big.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> There ya go. Can't do much to fix boots that are simply too big.


My own fault for being a dumbass. But I love the new boots so I'm very happy. I will sell the old ones on Kijiji for $200.


----------

